# REAL first working 3DS ds flashcard



## wolfmanz51 (Feb 27, 2011)

Team cyclops recent flash card boots right now on 3DS on stock firmware!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 26.2.2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Space collony


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmm Well I suppose that makes sense since the card wasn't out when ninty made the console.....but its still impressive nonetheless


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow. I guess that's pretty impressive. Still... It has already been beaten by an R4 clone.


----------



## waluigi3351 (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW, that's amazing!  That was the fastest hack ever!


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 27, 2011)

its ironic how the worst flashcart(r4) is the first to work on  the 3ds i thought acekard or scds2 would have been first


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 27, 2011)

make 3ds mode work based on the way they got dsi mode working and ill bite
nity will most likly update it for the US and EU launch to not allow these carts


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 27, 2011)

Also, I hope SuperCard Team updates the DSTWO soon.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 27, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Wow. I guess that's pretty impressive. Still... It has already been beaten by an R4 clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First TESTED, not first to WORK, as stated, this ALREADY worked.


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 27, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Wow. I guess that's pretty impressive. Still... It has already been beaten by an R4 clone.


How was it beaten by an R4 clone? The R4 clone just happened to be tested on a 3DS before it. And it requires no modifications.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 27, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ha. Good point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess the iEvolution was ONE OF THE first. That is pretty cool... I might get one soon (even though I don't like it) because I want DSi homebrew! hahaha. I hope more people get on board.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done, Cyclops.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's really something I didn't expect. 

So security seems to be just like DSi... So far.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> So security seems to be just like DSi... So far.


No surprise.

The only thing I think they could do that's more than the DSi did would be checking stuff after it boots, but that's wayyyyyyy complex and would take up a fuckton of space on the unit.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder if theyll raise the prices now that they're the only "high end" flash cart that works on the 3ds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope not cuz I wouldnt mind getting one just so I can keep my ds lite at home when I wanna play some old games.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 27, 2011)

I just hope it doesn't mean bad things for publishers etc. I want a couple of years of good games before people give up on the 3DS. I haven't seen a game worth buying on the DS for years


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I just hope it doesn't mean bad things for publishers etc. I want a couple of years of good games before people give up on the 3DS. I haven't seen a game worth buying on the DS for years


Pokemon Black and white? 999? ....other games?......

But I agree...I would hate to see 3DS mode hacked anytime soon.....


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll wait for a video of the iEvo working on the 3DS before I rush out and buy one.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The only thing I think they could do that's more than the DSi did would be checking stuff after it boots, but that's wayyyyyyy complex and would take up a fuckton of space on the unit.



We still don't know what's going on with DS2. They haven't been that silent before 3DS came out... 

If it would be DSi mode only, they'd release a modified Fish Tycoon in the next hours. I'm not 100% sure if that's going to happen.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 27, 2011)

wolfmanz51 said:
			
		

> CycloDS iEvolution running on 3DS in DSL mode on stock bootstrap and 2.1 firmware, no changes necessary - it just works. *Unfortunately DSi mode is unable to be tested at the current time due to the lack of a Japanese region bootstrap.*


I don't quite understand. Does this mean that DSi enhanced games will not work or not? Can someone clarify?


----------



## idulkoan (Feb 27, 2011)

I think Ill get myself this, I was hesitating to get it for the dsl/dsi, because I like the acekart 2i more, but 3ds support??!! WOW well not fully 3ds support, ds mode support, but better than nothing for a console that isn't even out yet ov3r here... use it in ds mode for dsl, dsi mode on dsi, and ds mode on 3ds. Good deal


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 27, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> wolfmanz51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's currently unknown if it will work or not because the cyclodsi only works in ds mode when in any jpn 3ds/dsi console.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

You guys understand that there are going to be A LOT of firmware updates on 3DS in the future?

This is just the first round.... Maybe this is going to happen every three months now.


----------



## idulkoan (Feb 27, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> You guys understand that there are going to be A LOT of firmware updates on 3DS in the future?
> 
> This is just the first round.... Maybe this is going to happen every three months now.


True, Nintendo is planning to update and update and update, unlike the way they updated the wii and DSi


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

just cos it boots doesnt mean it will actually play 3ds romz i have yet to see any vids of this as PROOF


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 27, 2011)

The iEdge in theory should also work.

This is great news.

Nintendo would be silly to block the flash carts straight away because how many of you would buy a 3ds if your stock cart worked on it.

Most people will be happy to buy 3D games but if your old dsi and ds games (homebrew) worked with a flashcart then its all the more reason to buy a 3DS.


----------



## lolzed (Feb 27, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> The iEdge in theory should also work.
> 
> This is great news


umm no...the iEdge=/=Cyclo iEvo


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 27, 2011)

lolzed said:
			
		

> umm no...the iEdge=/=Cyclo iEvo



I would not dismiss this as most of us know that the teams are similar 

For example the updates are always released days apart for compatability etc.


----------



## lolzed (Feb 27, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The card itself isn't the same. They can't just magically do that.

If they did though,then all card "i" cards would work.


----------



## manu-m3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats really like in a dream!
But i think Nintendo comes back with a new Update soon!

Maybe its a trick of Nintendo and later they release real Update!


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 27, 2011)

whoever works down at Ninteno's security division just got fired.

i see a boost in Cyclo cards now.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 27, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> The iEdge in theory should also work.
> 
> This is great news.
> 
> ...





...oh yes they would.
in fact, they would go as far as reading certain webpages like this and right this second, a nintendo official is buying one of them cards and others are already writing the basics for an update..


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not saying the card is the same.

The card is very different internally.

The OS is very similiar (not the same)

Bootstraps both use different roms.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> just cos it boots doesnt mean it will actually play 3ds romz i have yet to see any vids of this as PROOF


datz b coz no1 maed it yet.

But seriously. No one ever said 3DS games worked, no one ever said there was a 3DS card.
Cards that worked on the DSi *IN DS MODE* and are updatabale should be able to be updated to work on the 3DS *IN DS MODE*. And of course, it appears that the iEvolution will run (at the very least in DS mode) on the 3DS without any updates.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2011)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed there isn't a Japanese bootloader for the cart yet. Thus we need an EU or US 3DS to test DSi mode. Hopefully there will be a new bootloader for the Japanese region on the DSi..


-Qtis


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 27, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> in fact, they would go as far as reading certain webpages like this and right this second, a nintendo official is buying one of them cards and others are already writing the basics for an update..




_This is true. _

Flash carts are not a bad thing nor is homebrew nintendo are missing out by not being apart of the homebrew scene.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 27, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> wolfmanz51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We cannot tell at this moment, since there is no bootstrap available for the Japanese version i.e. wait for the EU/US release and then the Cyclo will be tested again

Patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe Nintendo will amend this anyway in an upcoming update no doubt.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 27, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nintendo is missing out because the homebrew scene with its 4 honest homebrew only users is surrounded by an army of wat-is-homebrew?-free gamez? thiefs o.o
nintendo wants you to go any buy the games you play, all of them, not just the ones you like better, thats the way they want it.


you all should stop reading so much into this, really, its nice that it works so far, but chances are it wont for long and nobody can tell how far a firmware update can change things.
no matter what, nintendo might end up just being faster this time, ultimately, they might just shut down ds compability to get rid of them cards


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 27, 2011)

Kinda off-topic but the Black 3DS looks awesome!


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 27, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> its ironic how the worst flashcart(r4) is the first to work on  the 3ds i thought acekard or scds2 would have been first


Because at first, it wasnt the worst. It was one of the best during its time. It only became the worst by the fact that many other companies made  themselves famous by using the r4 name and another makers firmware. That's why Nintendo went after them the most because of how widespread the name was.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 27, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also because the R4 team stopped making updates.


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 27, 2011)

If 3DS mode gets hacked I still won't buy a flashcard, because Nintendo can have updates that block them so it's a waste of money. And yes, I WILL update.


----------



## deathking (Feb 27, 2011)

sweet this is going so well
next phase cylco 3ds flash cart


----------



## punkkapoika (Feb 27, 2011)

Nintendo, you just got pwned


----------



## tijntje_7 (Feb 27, 2011)

They said that the 3DS was unhackable. I still believe that statement as in, 3DS mode is extremely hard to crack. All they've managed to do is running a flashcard in ds mode, on a platform which is a generation further...
It's nothing too impressive imho.
Still pretty good. But if 3DS mode gets hacked too soon, that might be the end of 3DS development ;_;


----------



## indask8 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll certainly buy a CycloDSi, mainly for my DSi but maybe also for testing on my 3DS.

Even if it will obviously be blocked very fast (except if Nintendo gave up), one day or another flashcarts maker will be able to make their flashcart behave 100% like a genuine cart and it will be impossible to block (especially since DS cart specs can't be updated).

The only choice left for Big N will be to drop DS compatibility (maybe like Sony: "Bla Bla Bla Security issue, bla bla bla you have agreed the TOS bla bla bla prepare your lube").


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

punkkapoika said:
			
		

> Nintendo, you just got pwned


except it only runs in ds mode


----------



## pizzafreak360 (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't think they will be anyway to make ds flashcards be read as 3ds gamecards. I think will have to have to make new 3ds-specific flashcards, and that could be a whole different kind of beast. Still I would like to know how they were able to get the R4 running, iEvo looks like it just slipped nintendo's radar.


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 27, 2011)

its an r4i clone
so its in the same realm as ievo
and DSTWO could definitly use its cpu to disguise itself as a 3ds cart


----------



## Twilight Loz (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait for the Acekard team now!


----------



## Consodreams (Feb 27, 2011)

This is a good new for the 3DS for me, as i'm pretty sure that nintendo has not put a real focus on the DS mode security.
Let's imagine that has been done intentionally to insure that all owner of the DS will buy the 3ds without thinking about the fact they could lost the previous DS soft.

A good way to boost the 3ds sales.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 27, 2011)

Called it, iEvo works because it uses new headers before Nintendo could even prepare against them.

Unfortunately it is kinda a buggy and unstable flashcart, at least from personal experience.


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 27, 2011)

hahaha youve got to be kidding me nintendo, that is so pathetic on your part christ.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 27, 2011)

Nintendo Anti-Piracy protection=EPIC FAIL


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 27, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Nintendo Anti-Piracy protection=EPIC FAIL



There's only so much they can do with DS mode.  Even though it's within a new unit, it's still essentially 5 year old, widely compromised technology and there's only so much they can do if retail DS games are going to continue to run on both the 3DS and DS systems.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

it's only ds mode that's been hacked on it nothing really to get worked up about. so NOT epic fail


----------



## killnnllik (Feb 27, 2011)

Please stop trying to crack the 3DS mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So we can get some proper 3DS games instead of all the crap we get on the DS


----------



## signz (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow... Most people here don't seem to get that only the *DS MODE* is "hacked", so you can only play *DS ROMS* on the 3DS, *NOTHING ELSE*...

But, I too hope, that there will be 3DS cards at some time. I mean, the DS game prices were already ridiculous here (39.99€), but 3DS games will cost 44.99€... WTF?!

(For those who don't have € but $ -> 39.99 EUR 	= 	54.9942 USD / 44.99 EUR 	= 	61.8702 USD)

Ok, some DS games cost less (maybe 34.99 or 29.99 but only after some time), but still... There are even PC games that don't cost that much and those might be even better (no idea, I'm no PC gamer).


Now I want to see news that the SCDS2 works on the 3DS (DS mode of course, anything else would be moronic)


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

this is sweet but i prefer the cheap old R4 for my 3DS


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2011)

one guy on temp (sorry dont remember yer name) told me tht cyclo hv higher chances than SC (when i said otherwise) and i gotta give it to him, nice prediction

this reminds me of the old times when the best cart of its time (r4) was passed by the SDHC compatible cyclo... and here we see the r4 coming first followed by the cyclo (both with their latest version carts)... amazing

now its only DSTWO's turn to show off its capabillities


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see current DSi flashcarts working.
I wasn't expecting DS mode to be available so soon and quite frankly I thought that we needed new flashcarts.
There isn't much new they can do with their DS AP (well except for blocking flashcarts with future FW updates). And I don't think they will put much energy behind such updates seeing the cat and mouse game they play with hackers. If Nintendo has a new DS AP there will always be a patch or flashcart FW update within the next few days.
What Nintendo really will be struggling with is protecting their system from pirated 3DS games.


----------



## xist (Feb 27, 2011)

killnnllik said:
			
		

> Please stop trying to crack the 3DS mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So we can get some proper 3DS games instead of all the crap we get on the DS



As a European you should be well aware that we get the crap at a premium price and months later, and the US and Japan get the amazing RPG's and other great niche titles which never get a Euro release. With a region lock i'd say that anyone in Europe is praying for a hack because that stupid restriction limits our choice. Would i be bothered about a 3DS hack if i could import games? Well i'd probably be interested but since i could actually import games it'd be nice but inessential....as it stands now i want a crack because i'd actually like to be treated as a 3DS user and not as a Marginalised European 3DS user.


----------



## deathking (Feb 27, 2011)

killnnllik said:
			
		

> Please stop trying to crack the 3DS mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So we can get some proper 3DS games instead of all the crap we get on the DS



nonsense if this was true then the ds would of not get any games after flash carts got made


----------



## minilion (Feb 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. DS-mode flashcards have a 100% clean ROM inside, with just one slight modification: some exploit code in the NitroFS. When booting a DS-mode game, the Nintendo firmware for DSi and 3DS checks for *KNOWN* cart addresses where flashcard makers have changed the data for their exploit. It turns out that the R4iDSN and iEvolution are just using cart addresses which are not check by the firmware *YET*. Infact, this is not a 'hack' at all. Though it's very likely that future Nintendo firmware updates will check these new cart addresses.

Now with that said, DSi mode and 3DS mode is totally different. This is where the new copy protection comes into play, and most likely the focus of Nintendo. DSi games are protected with an RSA signature in the header, AND an embedded hashtable to verify the ALL data contents of a game completely on the fly. 
Because all data contents are verified, this means games cannot be PATCHED like ALL cards currently do (except iEvolution, but it has no savegame chip emulation). This puts a tremendous challenge for the hardware of a flashcard, because all flashcards use microSD which is TOO SLOW to emulate a DSi/DS ROM with NO PATCHING (and probably too slow for 3DS ROM too). Sadly, I think no current flashcard out there has the right combination of hardware components to emulate a DS/DSi/3DS ROM properly.

Furthermore, DSi mode had a new set of blowfish keys for the cart encryption, which so far only Team Cyclops has shown to have acquired. And god knows how long that took for them, probably through sniffing the TWL RAM chip. 
Without a doubt, 3DS will feature a new set of blowfish keys aswell, and with the 3DS showing an epoxy layer over the RAM chip, and no easy access vias for the RAM chip, it just becomes almost impossible to sniff the 3DS RAM chip for these keys.

All in all, I think it will take a VERY long time before a 3DS-mode flashcard comes out.

Just my 2 cents so far.


----------



## klim28 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is pretty good. For me, I don't want flashcarts running 3DS mode. DS mode is all I need.


----------



## Izham (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I for one am glad they're able to crack it. The ds mode that is. I'm sure it'll take some time to crack the 3ds mode but yeah, I'm actually hoping that it doesn't get cracked since it's still new and all


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 27, 2011)

I just hope Nintendo doesn't fix this for the Europe release!

I'd be perfectly happy with the DS mode on the 3DS..looks like I'll be getting 3DS sooner then I thought!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2011)

me too... but i am thinking whether i should get a 3ds just for one or two games AND a DS cart or... cuz there are many games tht i have tht i havent finished for the DS before it broke
then later on, we will have another cart above this one to be played for the 3ds... unless YWG does something with the r4 firmware and makes an amazing breakthrough which would force me to buy a 3ds

minilion thts some nice explanation but u broke my heart though i think the intensity of 3ds hacking will be more than tht of DS (we need teamoverflow for this again)


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 27, 2011)

ITS A TRAP.

No srsly, this is a trap. The first two working flashcards, _ and it's already on the biggest flashcard community of the world._ Don't you think it's strange that these cards are working, while they claimed to have big ass AP on their system. Mabey they are, at the moment, looking at the news of these cards and already are producing counter measures. 

Good thing though that iCyclo is already working without the update. Seems that the DS bootstrap is the same as the dsi.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Don't you think it's strange that these cards are working, while they claimed to have big ass AP on their system.


it's only DS mode 3ds mode is still untouched. 3ds mode is where the big BAD AP is


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Feb 27, 2011)

Kind of off topic here,

If i bought one of these cards and lets say, played new super mario bros, would i be able to use the control stick?
I'm probably pretty stupid for asking that. but i just dont get it at all


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 27, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> ITS A TRAP.
> 
> No srsly, this is a trap. The first two working flashcards, _ and it's already on the biggest flashcard community of the world._ Don't you think it's strange that these cards are working, while they claimed to have big ass AP on their system. Mabey they are, at the moment, looking at the news of these cards and already are producing counter measures.
> 
> Good thing though that iCyclo is already working without the update. Seems that the DS bootstrap is the same as the dsi.



Well, it is possible that they only applied the AP on the 3DS mode.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

all we need is good old Ds mode to play the already huge ds game library  for 3ds games buy them people


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 27, 2011)

AndroidDem0man said:
			
		

> Kind of off topic here,
> 
> If i bought one of these cards and lets say, played new super mario bros, would i be able to use the control stick?
> I'm probably pretty stupid for asking that. but i just dont get it at all



As far as I remember, you can use the cotnrol stick in DS mode, but obviously it only works in a digital, 8 way fashion rather than analogue.  ie you're not going to be able to push it a little in one direction to make Mario move slowly.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 27, 2011)

And I don't think Nintendo will spend thousand of $$$$ in protecting games from an old and soon to be abandoned system.

They'll certainly issue one/two updates to tell the devs "Hey look you can continue developing shovelware on NDS we're protecting your back" but that will be it.


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 27, 2011)

moodswinger said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dun think so matey. Why would they care less for their older games. It's still made by companies, and they still want to see money for it. I think it's just to test the community of hackers, and then block the cards.


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 27, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> moodswinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't make much of a test... Cyclo worked without any updates.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> all we need is good old Ds mode to play the already huge ds game library  for 3ds games buy them people


i will when some decent ones come up not the shite i have seen so far


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a great confirmation and It looks like DSi mode is working at least on one bootstrap... ( not confirmed)

It will help reversing the 3DS further, it is time to dig around wifi mode.


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 27, 2011)

moodswinger said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats the point. (you know where I'm going?)


----------



## iceBaer (Feb 27, 2011)

Wait, people think 3DS mode will be hacked that easily just because the good ol' DS mode is already freed for the 3DS?
You could have been sure from the start, that atleast DSmode would be possible for flashcarts. But the 3DS mode isn't hacked yet, and I doubt it will be that soon.
DS security =/= 3DS security
DS security was just as similiar as an update of the DSi, so really not a big deal.

Anyway, I hope Acekard2i will work soon too, but I hope 3DS mode will be fine at least for a year or better forever, since quality games > free games


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is certainly a nice surprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still haven't got an iEvo, but still, very pleasant indeed.


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 27, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> moodswinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got yah, matey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I don't think their counter measures will work.  Just look what happened to the DSi.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

idulkoan said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forced on-cart 3DS game updates.

We've won this battle dudes.

But we can't lose the war.

"Nintendo Issues a C+D for the makers of the illegal flashcart known as the Cyclo iEvolution, other reports say that a unofficial R4 team is headed in Nintendo legal sights as well"

The Scene could have created a another legal crazy Company

You can't tell me Nintendo is going to stand by and watch this happen.


Sure it can't pirate 3DS games...so they can't be a a little bitch and blame piracy. And this will even increase more 3DS sales...which might translate to more 3DS game buyers.

But Nintendo swore that this would be a more 'secure' console..and all that hype hype.

They have their Ego and Word on the line..


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stop playing petz and go play radiant historia or something


----------



## VashTS (Feb 27, 2011)

i would change it around on nintendo.  the cyclo team should just say hey my cart was here first.  your machine is compatible with my cart.  and then sue nintendo. 

jk, but this makes me want a 3ds now.  i didn't want one because i didn't want to lose my ds favs. but if i can have both that would rock.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 27, 2011)

It doesn't matter which one is first, by the time the 3DS is released here, all of them will work.

It doesn't matter if you have a JP 3DS, it's not region-free, so if you got one, you screwed yourself over, unless you're gonna import all games you wanna buy and can understand japanese.


----------



## doyama (Feb 27, 2011)

This isn't surprising since the iEvo relied on a save game exploit to get into DSi mode. All the other carts used the same method of accessing the DS mode so they were easily blocked (if only temporarily)

On a side note, I don't think Nintendo could fix the savegame bug issue with a firmware patch. Unlike on the Wii, the saves are stored on the cartridge, so they can't 'fix' the save on the fly like on the Wii since those are stored locally. Thus the iEvo seems much safer from firmware patches than other carts.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 27, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> This isn't surprising since the iEvo relied on a save game exploit to get into DSi mode. All the other carts used the same method of accessing the DS mode so they were easily blocked (if only temporarily)
> 
> On a side note, I don't think Nintendo could fix the savegame bug issue with a firmware patch. Unlike on the Wii, the saves are stored on the cartridge, so they can't 'fix' the save on the fly like on the Wii since those are stored locally. Thus the iEvo seems much safer from firmware patches than other carts.



At that time, the IEvo does not use it's DSi bootstrap since none is available for japan, it only uses the mechassault US DS boostrap.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm... I wonder where Nintendo is going with this. Maybe they don't care about DS mode, but what about 3DS mode? Strange...


----------



## BloodRose (Feb 27, 2011)

bigpaws said:
			
		

> make 3ds mode work based on the way they got dsi mode working and ill bite
> nity will most likly update it for the US and EU launch to not allow these carts



That would require massive post-prod changes which are unlikely to happen. There will likely be a firmware update released at a later date designed to combat any popular working cards though and that's when the game of cat and mouse really begins.


----------



## mechagouki (Feb 27, 2011)

From Digital Trends:Source



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Two of Nintendo's UK executives are pretty confident about the company's upcoming 3DS handheld's ability to fight piracy.
> 
> Is piracy coming to an end? Nintendo’s UK general manager thinks we may be at the cusp of a new day when piracy is no longer a viable option. Speaking with CVG about Nintendo’s upcoming 3DS handheld, David Yarnton and UK marketing manager James Honeywell seemed pretty confident in the new anti-piracy technology in the system and the increased pressure countries around the world are putting on digital thieves.
> 
> ...



Don't hold your breath for 3DS mode flash cards.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do on no$


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

bigpaws said:
			
		

> make 3ds mode work based on the way they got dsi mode working and ill bite
> nity will most likly update it for the US and EU launch to not allow these carts


Did they do that with the LL to XL? 

This is why CycloDS iEvolution was release so late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







edit: And I do not see them taking ds compatibility off through a update.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice laggy gameplay


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've obviously never heard of ZOOMER i play all my ds games at full speed plus take a look at my setup do you really think anything anywhere will lagg on this?


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what ever believe what you want XD


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Wow. I guess that's pretty impressive. Still... It has already been beaten by an R4 clone.


Not really, R4 clones needs an update, iEVO don't.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? Source?

Of cource iEvo needs an update for every new Nintendo Firmware.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... IEvo (which is on the op) website....


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the first page, where it says "CycloDS iEvolution running on 3DS in DSL mode on stock bootstrap and 2.1 firmware, no changes necessary - it just works."


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

What? Guys? How old are you? 12?

The iEvo will need a bootstrap update every single Nintendo Firmware update, just like any R4 clone.

Don't ask me why. I don't have time anymore to explain that. But that how it works.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well at least if I bought one I wouldn't feel bad about having to wait for the 3DS to come out and not being able to play my DS games on it.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> What? Guys? How old are you? 12?
> 
> The iEvo will need a bootstrap update every single Nintendo Firmware update, just like any R4 clone.
> 
> Don't ask me why. I don't have time anymore to explain that. But that how it works.


What are you talking about? What does "no changes necessary" mean to you?
Probably due to being the newest dsi cart.


Are you saying they are lying?


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

No. I'm saying that someone is lying. 

New Nintendo firmware = New bootstrap. Or iEvo won't work.

That's it.

iEvo is just working now because ist's new and Nintendo couln't block it. There's nothing special about that, some R4 cards from India that nobody knew about are working as well because they aren't blocked. - In this very first version of the japanese 3DS firmware. -- And this is going to change.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 27, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Don't ask me why. I don't have time anymore to explain that. But that how it works.


........ Very biased answer.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

If you'd spend some time doing some research you'd know that yourself, trumpet-205. 

It's not my job to explain that business to you.


----------



## JoyConG (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a feeling we're going to see them all work.. I'm selling my DSi to help pay for 3DS so this is pretty refreshing news.

A nintendo rep once said that 3DS took extra measures to protect it from piracy, but I guess he meant 3DS mode?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> No. I'm saying that someone is lying.
> 
> New Nintendo firmware = New bootstrap. Or iEvo won't work.
> 
> ...


Exactly. We saying it the first well know flashcart to not have to update and work right off the get go, not saying it will never have to go through a update.


----------



## shadow theory (Feb 27, 2011)

For all the people worried about updates making their cards no longer work--it's not a new situation. PSP has had firmware updates (a good number) the wii, xbox, etc. Usually there is a method to either block the updates through software or to manually prevent yourself from updating. 

Or you see in the case of the PSP games hacked to work with previous firmwares.

So I don't see updates as a problem so much--not as long as you are using a card from a company willing to spend the time and money to keep updating their software as well. (One of the first features should be a way to block automatic updates).


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 27, 2011)

Now that we have the first obstacle out of the way (DS mode on 3DS), I hope flash cart teams can now focus their efforts on hacking 3DS mode.


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Feb 27, 2011)

I was wondering. Since 3DS games are going to be region-locked, does that mean flashcarts will have to be the same? Will teams will have to release updates of different region hacks for each cart? 

Like, Acekard would have (as an example. Obviously, these would be 3DS titles instead) Kingdom Hearts 358/2 (JP) (EU) (NA) different hacks for it to appear?


----------



## SS4 (Feb 27, 2011)

I think as long as u have a CPU on a cart u can fool any protection system because the system can only base its detection on whatever data it receives or it can probe from the cart itself so it can always be fooled by a CPU sending it what it needs.

So cart with CPU should be able to bypass any protection with correct firmware.

Now I could think of only one way to block card with CPU. That is if the system checked for voltage or power draw from the cartridge to see if its withing range from said game since the CPU increase power draw. In that case it would be impossible to fake unless we add battery in the cart too lol.


----------



## BloodRose (Feb 27, 2011)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> I was wondering. Since 3DS games are going to be region-locked, does that mean flashcarts will have to be the same? Will teams will have to release updates of different region hacks for each cart?
> 
> Like, Acekard would have (as an example. Obviously, these would be 3DS titles instead) Kingdom Hearts 358/2 (JP) (EU) (NA) different hacks for it to appear?



The region lock will not apply to DS carts, only DSi and 3DS titles.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> its ironic how the worst flashcart(r4) is the first to work on  the 3ds i thought acekard or scds2 would have been first


Well Nintendo knew that those two cards (Scds2 and Acekard) already pose a threat to them so the took those out first i guess they didn't take into consideration R4 clones O_O


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 27, 2011)

hmm ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think the r4 corporation payed the guy who stole the Nintendo 3DS from the line up production

and were preparing an r4 clone that works on the 3DS and waited for it to be released and be the first flashcart corporation to bypass 

the Nintendo 3DS thous  getting them loads of cash .  HEH HEH   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess those Ace Attorney games Payed Off .


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> They said that the 3DS was unhackable.Those are not the words they used, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're forgetting that the EZ-Flash Vi didn't need an update for firmware 1.4.1 because it wasn't blocked, along with one other cart I can't remember at the moment.  At that time one or two carts that weren't using the same bootloader as everybody else still worked because they slipped under Nintendo's radar.  *Same thing with the 3DS and it's DS mode.*



Do half of you not remember the DSi and it's firmware updates, just months ago?  *It's the SAME SITUATION.*  I mean this shit's in the stickies and announcements, too...


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

EZ Vi & iSmart Premium.

And we still don't know why. 

Anyway, EZ doesn't work with 3DS, so case closed. Maybe they were just forgotten in the 1.4.1 update.


----------



## Motastic (Feb 27, 2011)

Im new here so hi. Anyway this looks like Nintendo planned this. DS Mode has been hacked for years. 3DS mode is where it all starts....


----------



## minilion (Feb 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can block DS-mode flashcards without blocking legit DS cards. It's just a matter of verifying the data in *known* cart addresses, so that they match the original game data, and not flashcard exploit code data.
See my post here for more detail.


----------



## SylvWolf (Feb 27, 2011)

What's up with the whole "DS games suck" thing going on in this thread? There have been several great titles over the last few months (more the farther you go back, obviously). Piracy doesn't magically make a system/game fail. There's been piracy on the DS for years, and even if you think (somehow) that no good DS games exist, look at the PC market. Tons of great titles, and it's extremely easy to pirate. The 3DS will do fine, even if it is hacked.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

minilion said:
			
		

> They can block DS-mode flashcards without blocking legit DS cards. It's just a matter of verifying the data in *known* cart addresses, so that they match the original game data, and not flashcard exploit code data.


We know.  The thing is they can be changed (and have been for the various firmware updates).


----------



## indask8 (Feb 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> We know.  The thing is they can be changed (and have been for the various firmware updates).



And as soon as a flashcart maker will be able to issue a flashcart that can send the header/data required by the 3DS from a full rom inside the microSD, it will be (near) impossible to stop.

(And I think it's almost already the case for DSTWO since the files to bypass the DSi update are located on the microSD)


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 27, 2011)

i wouldn't get my hopes up nintendo can fix this for the european and usa 3ds or via update


----------



## Naridar (Feb 27, 2011)

All non-piracy crusaders should face the facts:

- Every system will get hacked in due time (PS3). I'd say that by june/july, we'll have a fully working 3DS flashcard. Nintendo can play a cat-and-mouse game, but they will only get humiliated each time pirates release a new flashcart firmware that renders all their efforts useless. Automatic game updates? Sure, Wii had it... until it got hacked in a year. The more Nintendo wiggles, the more the scene will be stirred up, which can only lead to an even bigger humiliation (Nintendo tried to play smart with Wii firmwares, and hackers responded by making a fully working backup-launching solution without even opening up the machine).
- Piracy in itself doesn't make games worse, or better: PSX and PS2 consoles were eiglible for modchipping for a very long time. That didn't stop developers to create mind-blowingly good games (SMT Persona, Final Fantasy, Gran Turismo, Metal Gear Solid, etc.).
- Companies may tell they lost $x-million to piracy, but they assume everyone who pirated the game would have bought it. THey couldn't be farther from the truth: I've downloaded many games for both DS and X360, and I indeed bought the ones I deemed good. But there were several games I would've bought just because of the hype, I DL-d them and in some cases, I didn't like them one bit. If I paid 60$ for it, that would've meant I support the direction the developers went, when actually, I don't.


----------



## Skitty22 (Feb 27, 2011)

We might not be able to stop this happening i agree but remember the chances are nintendo are or aware this was going to happen the chances are that european and US 3DS have already have newer firmware on them , Ok it still got hacked but sony did it with the 3000 Series and that took a good long time to crack open.

This is bad news but we dont know just what the security on the 3DS is like , the chances are that DS mode will be easy to crack , but i expect 3DS mode will be alot harder we dont know the level of security nintendo have on the 3DS mode. i agree this will be cat and mouse but nintendo are not stupid. 

I wont say no to a 3DS flash cart but i expect that the 3DS mode will have voltage checkers and various other checkers for the carts , i expect that we wont see 3DS mode anytime soon.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 27, 2011)

Nintendo probably don't care about DS mode. I mean, if people have a Ds flashcart, then it means they have a DS already and blocking the DS flashcarts on 3DS would be pointless because people would just keep using their DS to play DS roms.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 27, 2011)

cfw is the best solution for the 3ds
and you're right gaia sony isn't that stupid because ds mode flashcarts can icrease 3ds sales and besides sony gently gave us a psx emulator when it was generous...


----------



## JackSakamoto (Feb 27, 2011)

AR DSi may work on 3DS
BUT...
I will buy a Cyclo DS IEvolution in... 5 mins.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 27, 2011)

DON'T w8 for the pal 3ds dude nintendo will put a firmware update


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like I know what my next flash card will be.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 27, 2011)

don't be in such a rush guys nobody knows what nintendo can do


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 27, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> DON'T w8 for the pal 3ds dude nintendo will put a firmware update



It's only a month away and considering they're probably already in production, they won't include a new version. They have 4 mil units worldwide, 400k in japan, 900k in Europe and 2.7 mil in NA. If they want to produce those before release, you bet they have started already.

Of course, stores will receive them 2 weeks or so before release.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

Naridar said:
			
		

> - Companies may tell they lost $x-million to piracy, but they assume everyone who pirated the game would have bought it.To confirm this...
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...-lost-sales.ars
> 
> QUOTE(aminemaster @ Feb 27 2011, 02:13 PM) cfw is the best solution for the 3ds


I don't like the risk of bricking... in addition firmware updates still need to be dealt with in one form or another (later systems with later firmware, and games needing later firmware).


----------



## monteno (Feb 27, 2011)

*GREAT NEWS ACEKARD IT'S WORKING TOO*







[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLVl0hmbAGU[/youtube]


----------



## indask8 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like AK team does not want to show what game they've used.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 27, 2011)

impossible!


----------



## peppers (Feb 27, 2011)

something that confuses me is I thought that all ds and dsi enhanced titles are region free. Is this not correct? why dose the wrong country bootstrap matter?


----------



## Warriorccc0 (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to know that my Acekard will work fine.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 27, 2011)

Next up, the Supercard DSTWO'll crack in.  They probably left DSmode rather open, knowing it was rather pointless to block it.  I'll give 3DS mode a year, though.  No longer then that.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 27, 2011)

*wishes he didn't have that faggy clone*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 27, 2011)

peppers said:
			
		

> something that confuses me is I thought that all ds and dsi enhanced titles are region free. Is this not correct? why dose the wrong country bootstrap matter?


I thought DSi enhanced games weren't region free?


----------



## .Darky (Feb 27, 2011)

So the Acekard works too, huh? Crap, maybe I should order one...unless someone finds a way to get the original R4 running on a 3DS.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 27, 2011)

monteno said:
			
		

> *GREAT NEWS ACEKARD IT'S WORKING TOO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


acekard you have never let me down
acekard 4 ever


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 27, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> So the Acekard works too, huh? Crap, maybe I should order one...unless someone finds a way to get the original R4 running on a 3DS.



I'd say probably not...I don't think the R4 has an updatable bootstrap.



Spoiler



Alice Margatroid in your avatar?


----------



## Etalon (Feb 27, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> monteno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acekard you have never let me down
acekard 4 ever


----------



## Cyan (Feb 27, 2011)

There's currently no interesting game on 3DS for me, so I thought I'll wait before buying one, but if DS mode is possible with flashcards then it may change my plan as I only own a FAT NDS with bad back lights.
I'll be happy to play my DS games on a bigger and clearer screen.  


If Nintendo blacklist the card, I guess they will release a bootloader update like they did for 1.41, cat and mouse game again.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2011)

Amazing to see this kind of progress already, Nintendo really has outdone themselves now


----------



## haddad (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice!!! So far we got Acekard 2i, R4iDSN, and CycloDS iEvo!!

DS2 is next


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuck! Now I'm gonna have to amend that damned review?!


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 27, 2011)

sony is pwning hackers
hackers are pwning nintendo


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

peppers said:
			
		

> something that confuses me is I thought that all ds and dsi enhanced titles are region free. Is this not correct? why dose the wrong country bootstrap matter?


Because the DSi and it's games are region locked, the bootstrapper (essentially information from a game) is also region locked and would be rejected if loaded onto a DSi of the wrong region.

This DOES NOT affect the iEvolution from booting into DS Mode, only DSi Mode, so it can still function as a 'regular' DS Mode card like the AK2i, SuperCard DSTwo, R4i Gold and so on.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 27, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> sony is pwning hackers
> hackers are pwning nintendo


Not really, The difference is that Sony's on an online ban party, while Nintendo isn't.
And there isn't much Nintendo can do about DS flashcarts, the only thing they can do is to block them (temporarily).
What they don't want however is pirated 3DS titles, so that's where their real protection is at.


----------



## HtheB (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder if the M3 team will also come with an update for their M3i zero cards


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Feb 27, 2011)

Feels good to be superior.

Oh wait, I use M3 ._.


----------



## Dalrint (Feb 27, 2011)

This seems like something they should have kept to themselves until it was released here. Nintendo could change the security again.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Feb 27, 2011)

Dalrint said:
			
		

> This seems like something they should have kept to themselves until it was released here. Nintendo could change the security again.


Why?  Team Cyclops isn't JUST USA.  I have a 3DS right now.

Unfortunately, my card is an old Cyclo Evo, so I can't test it on my system.
Does anyone know what ROM header currently appears for the Cyclo iEvo when you look at it or load it in the 3DS system menu?

The only downside to using a flashcart to play DS games on your 3DS is that your daily log (which is similar, but more detailed than how it is on the Wii) will only display that one game, I bet.
Also, instead of keeping a record of all the different DS games you own, your log will most likely only show the game that appears on the flashcart's header.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Dalrint said:
			
		

> This seems like something they should have kept to themselves until it was released here. Nintendo could change the security again.
> Maybe that what super card is doing?
> 
> QUOTE(hakujintanuki @ Feb 27 2011, 04:16 PM) The only downside to using a flashcart to play DS games on your 3DS is that your daily log (which is similar, but more detailed than how it is on the Wii) will only display that one game, I bet.
> Also, instead of keeping a record of all the different DS games you own, your log will most likely only show the game that appears on the flashcart's header.


And?


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 27, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Nice!!! So far we got Acekard 2i, R4iDSN, and CycloDS iEvo!!
> 
> DS2 is next




YES!

I own two of those carts already =D.. But I'm patiently awaiting the SCDSTWO! If they get it to work in DSL mode, will the GBA emulator work as well?


----------



## hakujintanuki (Feb 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> hakujintanuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a major deal-breaker, but some people might care.

The thing I forgot to mention is how sub-par DS games look while played on the 3DS.  And I don't mean in comparison to a 3DS game, I mean in comparison to playing a DS game on a previous DS system.  The upscaling isn't handled particularly well, and everything appears fuzzy and just not very clear.  The games look better played on a system with the correct resolution.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Feb 27, 2011)

Full-blown system hack via SD card or bust.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 27, 2011)

All the cards I don't have are running...


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

hakujintanuki said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not think DS mode on 3DS vs ds aren't that different in terms in looks.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

this is great cant wait to see what SC2 team says


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

peppers said:
			
		

> something that confuses me is I thought that all ds and dsi enhanced titles are region free. Is this not correct? why dose the wrong country bootstrap matter?*For DSi games*.  DS games are currently working regardless of region.  As for DSi-enhanced, they are region-locked _in a DSi_, not in a DS.
> 
> QUOTE(shinkukage09 @ Feb 27 2011, 02:44 PM) They probably left DSmode rather open, knowing it was rather pointless to block it.


They can't fully block it without blocking DS game carts*, so they just did the stuff the DSi's firmware updates did.
* - While they technically can, it's not feasible.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> punkkapoika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the first step... So we shall see... NOw we just gotta wait and see who the next team is? SC? 0.o


----------



## fairuza (Feb 27, 2011)

the 3ds mode will be cracked eventually and then you will just disable auto-updating and download the cracked 3ds updates manually to get new features but keep flashcart or whatever capabilities.

people are such idiots. over and over each system gets cracked and yet dummies keep acting like something will change. it's embarrassing to witness at this point.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

fairuza said:
			
		

> the 3ds mode will be cracked eventually and then you will just disable auto-updating and download the cracked 3ds updates manually to get new features but keep flashcart or whatever capabilities.
> 
> people are such idiots. over and over each system gets cracked and yet dummies keep acting like something will change. it's embarrassing to witness at this point.



just like dsi mode right XDXD


----------



## freestile (Feb 28, 2011)

Great news either way. Now lets just see if my good ole supercard dstwo will
work. Would be nice. In all honestly probably the only reason I would buy a 3ds
is if I can run homebrew/roms from ds/ds mode. None of the actual 3ds games
look of any interest to me. I guess the cameras would be nice as well since I
dont really have a suitable digital camera. Either way I think I'll end up getting
a 3ds somewhere down the line. Just not sure if it would be better to get one sooner
then later. I'll just have to wait and see how everything pans out I guess.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Feb 28, 2011)

Not so sure the Acekard team will get this
they rarely do aything


----------



## kylehboc (Feb 28, 2011)

Great to know, now let's hope the US version can be as well at launch.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr.Aqua said:
			
		

> Not so sure the Acekard team will get this
> they rarely do aything


lolno

1 - The Acekard team is responsible for the bootloader updates, which is the issue here.  They released both 1.4 and 1.4.1 updates when needed.  They leave the firmware up to AKAIO because as any hacker should know, _you shouldn't waste energy and duplicate effort_ making a copy of something that already exists.

2 - http://www.acekard.com/news.php#101
They already did it.


----------



## cyankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Guys ,
I am currently in japan. I checked out the 3ds the other day and it has no English options. Anyways if i buy a ds can later flash cart enable English ??? Suppose if buy a japanese DS lite will it work with R4 Woods in ENglish ?. 

Thanks


----------



## blueboy (Feb 28, 2011)

If you buy a Japanese DS Lite, You can definitely use the flashcart in English! I'm not sure about the 3DS though....


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2011)

blueboy said:
			
		

> If you buy a Japanese DS Lite, You can definitely use the flashcart in English! I'm not sure about the 3DS though....



Flashcart languages are set in the options menu of the cart, not in the DS menu. In other words a (J) DSL will work in English just by using the options panel of the Flashcart.


-Qtis


----------



## Nollog (Feb 28, 2011)

cyankhan said:
			
		

> Hi Guys ,
> I am currently in japan. I checked out the 3ds the other day and it has no English options. Anyways if i buy a ds can later flash cart enable English ??? Suppose if buy a japanese DS lite will it work with R4 Woods in ENglish ?.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, but only the flashcart etc. will be in English.
Flashcarts can't modify the system.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Feb 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> hakujintanuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm telling you it is.  The screen resolution is different, so it upscales the DS games to fit the screen.  3D models don't look terrible (as in polygons, not the actual 3D effects), but sprites look really bad and fuzzy due to being lower resolution than the screen.  You can boot the DS games in their native resolution, but then the screen size is pretty small.


----------



## Nollog (Mar 1, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because BLIND LUCK is worth capitol letters on the Internet.
An R4i clone (R4iGold) also works without an update, and I'm relatively sure it was out before the iEvo, so by your logic this is the 2nd to WORK on the 3DS.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

that was certainly fast


----------



## Slowking (Mar 2, 2011)

minilion said:
			
		

> Furthermore, DSi mode had a new set of blowfish keys for the cart encryption, which so far only Team Cyclops has shown to have acquired. And god knows how long that took for them, probably through sniffing the TWL RAM chip.
> Without a doubt, 3DS will feature a new set of blowfish keys aswell, and with the 3DS showing an epoxy layer over the RAM chip, and no easy access vias for the RAM chip, it just becomes almost impossible to sniff the 3DS RAM chip for these keys.
> Since when has Epoxy ever stopped anybody? You can always dremel that stuff away.
> But if Nintendo has any sense they will have protected the games with an asymetric encryption and unless it has a serious bug in it, like it had on the Wii or Ps3, you can't crack that. You might find an exploit somewhere, but you can't just run a card, like the DS did.
> ...


God you people are annoying. It has been said time and time again. They can't ramp up the copy protection for normal DS games! The DS game encryption has been completely hacked. If they would add new copy protection they would break compatibility with DS and DSL. They are doing what they can.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2011)

If you buy a Japanese 3DS you won't get DSi mode (as of right now) because the DSi is region-locked and there's no DSi bootloader/exploit for the iEvo, so you're stuck in DS mode.


----------

